# Best bike rack for a carbon frame?



## benze (Apr 1, 2014)

I just picked up a new carbon road bike but now have the problem of figuring out how to drive it places when I have kids' car seats in my back seat.

Roof racks seem too inconvenient, so am most likely looking at a hitch rack. From everything I've read, the platform-style bike racks are the best for this type of need. Of course, the top line platform racks (Thule T2, Kuat NV, Yakima Holdup, 1upUSA, and Raxtor Tarsus) which do not touch the frame at all seem to price out at $350+. Which I find is crazy expensive for a bike rack!

At the same time, I have found pretty much all these companies have a cheaper sibling which locks down via the frame (Thule 990XT, SportsRack SR2901, etc).

However, my bike frame actually has a warning painted on the top tube saying clearly "Do Not Clamp". 

Are these less expensive siblings problematic for carbon frames? Am I stuck buying a $350+ rack for this bike? 

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Based purely on what I see selling at our shop, you're stuck buying an NV if you want it all. The price is ridiculous, yes. Hopefully you have a helpful LBS that will give you a deal on them vs retail. Maybe they'll assemble and install it for you free as well. Not much consolation for the price, but after several years you'll be happy with it.


----------



## benze (Apr 1, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> Based purely on what I see selling at our shop, you're stuck buying an NV if you want it all.


Well, I don't want/need to "have it all". I just want something that is safe for the bike and won't damage the frame.

Can I get away with using an alternative bike adapter bar (ex: Alternative 1 Bike Adapter*| SportRack US) as a second top tube and then clamp down on that to avoid clamping the frame? Or even hang the bike from that? Or is that just asking for trouble?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

SeaSucker Talon


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

Depending on your car roof rack are not bad. I ran one of those on my last car and it was fine. 
That being said hitch is by far better. I currently have a 1up rack and yeah it is expensive but it is by far the most sold bike rack I have seen out their. 
The ones that touch the frame are fine. I have several friends who use those and they are using them with their custom made bikes. 
You can get a Thule one for under 300 if you shop around and wait for a deal.


----------



## benze (Apr 1, 2014)

timeless said:


> You can get a Thule one for under 300 if you shop around and wait for a deal.


Really? I've done nothing but scour the net for the last couple of weeks and haven't found anything for 400.

If you know anywhere I can find a good deal on one, let me know.

Tx,

Eric


----------



## benze (Apr 1, 2014)

tvad said:


> SeaSucker Talon


Wow - first time I've seen that. Do you have/use one? I like it a lot, however a couple of questions come to mind.

1) Can I use it on the gate of an SUV or a minivan, or does it have to be on the roof of the car?
2) What kind of damage/impact is there on the frame driving with it on the roof of the car? Does it get hit by flying debris off the highways/etc? (ex: gravel sprays from trucks, etc) What about clearances under bridges/etc when on the roof of a minivan?
3) How difficult is it to mount your bike on the roof of your car/minivan? I would expect that a car should be fairly feasible. Do I need to have a step ladder for a minivan?
4) What kind of security is there? It would seem fairly easy to steal the rack/bike if it is left unattended. And wrapping a cable lock around the bike on the roof just makes me nervous that it would flap/rattle in the wind.

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

benze said:


> Wow - first time I've seen that. Do you have/use one?


Yes, I own two. 



benze said:


> 1) Can I use it on the gate of an SUV or a minivan, or does it have to be on the roof of the car?


You can use it on the gate. All this info is available on the SeaSucker website.


benze said:


> 2) What kind of damage/impact is there on the frame driving with it on the roof of the car? Does it get hit by flying debris off the highways/etc? (ex: gravel sprays from trucks, etc) What about clearances under bridges/etc when on the roof of a minivan?


I'm not an expert in this area. I suppose anything exposed on the highway is potentially subject to damage...however, the roof is farther from the road surface than the gate. If you ride your bike with any regularity, then it's eventually going to get chipped. It's a fact of bike ownership.
Clearance under bridges? 18 wheelers have no problem with most bridges and they're much taller than a minivan with a bike.


benze said:


> 3) How difficult is it to mount your bike on the roof of your car/minivan? I would expect that a car should be fairly feasible. Do I need to have a step ladder for a minivan?


It's very easy. It takes me about four minutes. If you can't comfortably reach over the top of your vehicle, then you'll probably need a step. But, you can mount the SeaSucker on your gate if you choose.


benze said:


> 4) What kind of security is there? It would seem fairly easy to steal the rack/bike if it is left unattended.


SeaSucker has an optional cable & lock. Most bike owners I know never leave their bike unattended...lock or not.


benze said:


> And wrapping a cable lock around the bike on the roof just makes me nervous that it would flap/rattle in the wind.


I don't have an answer for you.


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

benze said:


> Really? I've done nothing but scour the net for the last couple of weeks and haven't found anything for 400.
> 
> If you know anywhere I can find a good deal on one, let me know.
> 
> ...


It can be luck. You can fine ones like Thule generally used and in good condition as many people with way to much money will buy them then never bike again. NOw 1-up USA good luck. I have never even heard of one of those getting sold used but generally if you are buying one of those you generally fall in a different category.
You can get a 1upUSA hitch rack to carry a single bike for 300. It goes to 500 if you need to or want to carry 2. On my car I bought the Single Bike carry and then the a quick add on. It pushed the order to 500 but I have no regrets. 

Now as for your questions about security by locking your bikes. I will cut to the chance. No bike rack as any real good security that someone could not get around in less than a minute or 2. On my 1-up rack the security used is well a wheel locked to the rack if I use 1 at all. All that really does is make it impossible to steal the bike and ride off with it as the rear wheel will not be leaving the bike rack and it slow down the would be thief a little as they have to take the rear wheel off. But that is about as good as anything else. 
As others pointed out most people do not even bother locking the bike to the bike rack. We tend to relay on our bikes being in eye sight or in eye sight of people we trust. I might throw my lock on there if I am going to be a little farther away but I can still see my car.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I currently use and have no problem recommending a 1UP USA. Great rack for me. I use it for both my mtb and road bikes. Strictly my humble opinion but great quality. 

I can also say I have another very popular brand but for me 1UP hands down.


----------



## JasperL (Aug 21, 2011)

I also have a 1Up USA rack and it's one of the few purchases that I've never given a second thought to. Yes, there was a bit of sticker shock (for two bikes), but the difference between it and the other good options wasn't much given the cost of our bikes and other gear, and I expect to use the rack for a decade or two. An easy choice for me, and we're pretty frugal on most things. 

Takes seconds to load/unload the bikes, the rack is quick to install and remove from car, folds up for storage in the corner of the garage, stable for long trips, my wife can use with ease...


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Put the back seat down, take off 1-2 of the wheels and shove her in the back. Complete peace of mind!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll second the 1Up, in my case I picked one up (single version) for my son to use.
Pricey but in this case you get what you pay for, it works great and will last.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

cohiba7777 said:


> Put the back seat down, take off 1-2 of the wheels and shove her in the back. Complete peace of mind!


This ^^

I used to have a Honda Civic - didn't even need to put the back seat down. Took off both wheels, laid the frame in the trunk, put a blanket over the frame, and laid the wheels on top of the blanket. Done.


----------



## redroab (Feb 13, 2014)

cohiba7777 said:


> Put the back seat down, take off 1-2 of the wheels and shove her in the back. Complete peace of mind!


I guess you couldn't be bothered to read even the first sentence.

I myself have a seasucker talon. I love it, and love how it can easily fit in my trunk when not in use, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

benze said:


> However, my bike frame actually has a warning painted on the top tube saying clearly "Do Not Clamp".


Do not clamp in a work stand. It will be fine in a bike rack.


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

will that seasucker have extra sticking power if you use cytomax on the suction cups instead of water?


----------



## redroab (Feb 13, 2014)

Speed_Metal said:


> will that seasucker have extra sticking power if you use cytomax on the suction cups instead of water?


If the drive is less than an hour I just use water. If it's much longer I use cytomax on one cup and just water on the other one.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

The most secure rack (from theft) is a roof rack with locking fork mount. The rack is locked to the car and the bike is locked into the rack. I am perfectly happy going into a store or restaurant with this setup - or even a tourist attraction. However, I will not leave my bike in it overnight except in a campsite with me nearby. I know someone who had left theirs locked to the roof while staying in a motel and found the next morning that thieves had sawed off the legs of the roof rack to steal the whole shebang. The moral? Take your bike inside at night...


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jul 8, 2008)

Speed_Metal said:


> will that seasucker have extra sticking power if you use cytomax on the suction cups instead of water?


Each cup has a 210lbs hold power (3 cups on the base of the Talon and 1 cup to hold the rear wheel) so you won't need anything else to make it hold stronger.


----------



## Skyhawke (Feb 20, 2014)

I can "third" the 1UPUSA rack.

The simplest, most bomb-proof rack in my opinion...

I really like the add on ability. Right now it is a single rack that works for my daily shuttling my bike to work. I have an add on that bolts on in seconds to allow me to take two bikes (my son's Felt F95Jr as well).


----------



## beshannon (Oct 21, 2013)

I use a Thule Raceway 9002XT for both my carbon framed bikes


----------



## hmto (Sep 26, 2007)

1UP all the way, best by far, but you will need to invest in that hitch or you can use the roof version, but hitch is way more convenient


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

You will get the 1UP and you will rave about it to everyone and anyone that listens, and I will purchase an extension tray for my 1UP hitch rack so that I don't have to fold the seats down to get mah womans bike to come with. 

Don't get one of those spaceship looking things with pulls, straps, whistles, straps, cups, clasps and whatever else. Keep it simple, rustproof and utilitarian.
You need to take very good care of the black finished model, and even then sh1t happens. Nothing wrong with going silver and saving that coin, but do invest in the 1UP.


----------



## Joeblo72 (May 23, 2013)

Just purchased a single 1UPUSA hitch rack. The rack looks fantastic and will likely last longer than I will. Took it out a few times and it works even better than it looks. Yes it's expensive but it is a different league than the big name tray racks. Working for a large multinational company who pumps tons of money to cheap overseas suppliers makes me appreciate a small local company who designs, builds, and supports a superior product. The only items I remember regretting buying is the cheap crap that either doesn't last or doesn't work. No buyers remorse on this purchase.


----------



## BobDobalina (Aug 20, 2012)

Not that you need any more recommendations for the 1UP, but if you do, it's what I have, and it's worth every penny.


----------

